# Best method to break in boots



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

It works if you have plenty of money and free boots to throw away after the night of partying. 

Snowboarding works better.


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

I soak mine in Brawndo. It's got electrolights, what boots crave.


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

f00bar said:


> I soak mine in Brawndo. It's got electrolights, what boots crave.


HAHAHAHHAAHHHHAAa....... thank you. 

lls


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Back them over with a car. Reduces pressure creases.


----------



## Snow Hound (Jul 21, 2012)

I always buy my boots in the spring sales. When I get them home I do a giant shit in each one then put them in the boot (or trunk) of my car for the summer. By the time winter rolls around they are in beautiful condition and ready to ride.

Sent from my ONE E1001 using Tapatalk


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

I braise mine in the oven............350 for 2 to 3 hours...........the key.....is a small pot of water, on the bottom shelf of the oven, so they don't dry out..........


----------



## SNW_GHST (Jul 5, 2016)

Seriously guys. The method works great but instead of water you must use pee.
Especially works well if you have a fever and the pee is superhot!


----------



## kingslay (Jan 15, 2015)

Wow! thanks for all that feedback.
So i took your advise sh*tted & p*ssed in my boots soaked em in Brawndo ran em over with a car grilled em in the oven...
Now they were almost perfect. But something was missing...
So i drove to the Zoo and had an Elephant make love to them. And now they are perfect! Thanks so much! RIP footpain!
@BurtonAvenger now i want to see exactly that routine in your next "how not to" video! cheers


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

kingslay said:


> Wow! thanks for all that feedback.
> So i took your advise sh*tted & p*ssed in my boots soaked em in Brawndo ran em over with a car grilled em in the oven...
> Now they were almost perfect. But something was missing...
> So i drove to the Zoo and had an Elephant make love to them. And now they are perfect! Thanks so much! RIP footpain!
> ...


That one would be too easy. Next set for that series is splitboard, heat molding, and we might revisit waxing one more time. Acetate is fun.


----------



## WasabiCanuck (Apr 29, 2015)

This thread is making me laugh so hard I'm crying. :laughat2:


----------



## bksdds (Jul 2, 2015)

Ya'll forgot one important ingredient. Juice from the blue waffle. Adds that extra bond between your feet and liner.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

uke::barf2:uke::barf2:


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

You guys are doing it wrong.

The way I do it is strip naked, put my boots on, go into a sauna and wiggle wiggle wiggle for 1hr. Boots come out perfect.

I'm pretty sure I've made a video about this method. I'll post it up...


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

Since atmospheric CO2 levels are NEVER going to come below 400 ppm again (according to the news) all you have to do is leave your boots outside for the next couple hundred thousand years. They'll break in just fine!


----------



## ThunderBear (Oct 10, 2016)

This thread :laughat2::laughat2::laughat2::laughat2::laughat2:


----------

